# (فيديو)شرح برمجة الاكسل بال vba



## خالد الأزهري (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذه المشاركة مكانها في موضوع مكتبة الvba لكن نظرا لاهميتها وضعتها في موضوع منفصل 

اسطوانة مقسمة لخمسة اجزاء تتضمن شرح للvba باللغة الانجليزية.
حجم الجزء 95 ميجا عدا الاخير حوالي 45 ميجا.

الروابط على الرابدشير:

http://rapidshare.com/files/36275653/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_for_Excel_Tutorials.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36277561/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_for_Excel_Tutorials.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36279585/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_for_Excel_Tutorials.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36281865/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_for_Excel_Tutorials.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36283118/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_for_Excel_Tutorials.part5.rar

الروابط علر الميجا ابلود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NS1Y2N0U
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D79H33DZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=59MGI0M3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5NU0M2WW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SV1YR6P

روابطاخري علي الرابيد شير 

http://rapidshare.com/files/45115610/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45120003/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45124383/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45106527/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part4.rar

او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZalIVOmh/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_f.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/XXeOlloU/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_f.html
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iwzr1wgczyo
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mz5qywmf1zt
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cdmzmmyzonm 

المصدر:
www.gigapedia.org​


----------



## abeerbalah (14 يناير 2009)

يريد باسورد لفك الضغط
ارجو ارفاقه لانى بحاجه شديده له
وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## super_engineer (14 يناير 2009)

please the link is not working


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكو رحمة الله وبركاته
أولا أشكركم على الاهتمام بالموضوع



> يريد باسورد لفك الضغط
> ارجو ارفاقه لانى بحاجه شديده له
> وجزاك الله خيرااا


متأكد؟ لأنه لم يحتج عندي لكلمة سر.
ملاحظة: لابد من تنزيل الأجزاء الخمسة ثم يفك الضغط.



> please the link is not working


مجموعة الميجاأبلود تعمل.

وهذه روابط أخرى
Title: Microsoft Visual Basic for Excel
Author: Pravah Pugh
SKU: 33286
ISBN: 1930519567
Release Date: 2001-12-17
Price: Single User: US$ 99.95
Multi User(10): US$ 500.00
Duration: 8 hrs / 104 lessons
Compatibility: Win Vista, XP, 2000, 98SE, Mac OS X, OS 9, Linux
Work Files: No 

http://rapidshare.com/files/45115610/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45120003/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45124383/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45106527/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part4.rar
طبعا الموضوع منقول فالشكر لمن قام برفع الملفات


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (14 يناير 2009)

رجاء الباسورد


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (14 يناير 2009)

وهذه روابط أخرى
Title: Microsoft Visual Basic for Excel
Author: Pravah Pugh
SKU: 33286
ISBN: 1930519567
Release Date: 2001-12-17
Price: Single User: US$ 99.95
Multi User(10): US$ 500.00
Duration: 8 hrs / 104 lessons
Compatibility: Win Vista, XP, 2000, 98SE, Mac OS X, OS 9, Linux
Work Files: No 

http://rapidshare.com/files/45115610/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45120003/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45124383/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/45106527/VTC.VBA.for.Excel.part4.rar
طبعا الموضوع منقول فالشكر لمن قام برفع الملفات[/QUOTE]



الباسوووورد هو namdatviet حصلت علية بعد عناء


----------



## صفاء100 (30 يونيو 2009)

*مفيش باللغةالعربية لو سمحت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداً اخي خالد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منصور حيدر (28 مايو 2010)

لاتوجد ملفات باخوان جزاكم اللةخير ارجواعادة انزالها


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 مايو 2010)

منصور حيدر قال:


> لاتوجد ملفات باخوان جزاكم اللةخير ارجواعادة انزالها



روابط الميجا ابلود لا تزال تعمل

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NS1Y2N0U
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D79H33DZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=59MGI0M3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5NU0M2WW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SV1YR6P


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك أخ خالد 
و جاري التحميل 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## almaktari (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## magdyamdb (1 يوليو 2010)

thanks, rapidshare links r not working. megaupload is blocked in saudi arabia. plz reupload on 4shared.com or better mediafire.com. thank you very much. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 يوليو 2010)

magdyamdb قال:


> thanks, rapidshare links r not working. megaupload is blocked in saudi arabia. plz reupload on 4shared.com or better mediafire.com. thank you very much. best regards. dr. magdy



السلام عليكم
اليكم الاسطوانة على خمسة روابط اثنان في الفورشيرد وثلاثة على الميديافير
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZalIVOmh/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_f.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/XXeOlloU/VTC_-_Microsoft_Visual_Basic_f.html
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iwzr1wgczyo
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mz5qywmf1zt
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cdmzmmyzonm


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (2 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور جداً اخي خالد وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمدs (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا بارك الله لكم كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ST.ENG (18 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## علا وصفي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكنني مشاهدة الفيديو


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكو رحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا أشكركم على الاهتمام بالموضوع
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت اضافة الروابط الي المشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم الاسطوانة على خمسة روابط اثنان في الفورشيرد وثلاثة على الميديافير
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zalivomh/vtc_-_microsoft_visual_basic_f.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xxeollou/vtc_-_microsoft_visual_basic_f.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وشكرا


----------



## ST.ENG (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## صقر الهندسه (27 يناير 2011)

ياجماعة الحلقات تشتغل عند يصوت بس .. ايش المشكلة 
الجزء الاول .. موراضي يفتح حتى بكلمة المرور.


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*مشكور جدا والله يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## mdsayed (3 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا"
*


----------



## malik2013 (7 فبراير 2013)

نتمى اعادة التنزيل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Dalia Amid (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد من شركة Amid courses اعمل كا training coordinator واود ان اقدم لكم كافة المعلومات عن الشركة وعن الكورسات لدينا في السلامة والصحة المهنية Location:	15 Tehran Square, Dokki, Giza, EgyptProducts	_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الصحه والسلامة المهنية
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الجودة وحماية الــــبيـــئه
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة -ادارة المشروعات 
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة الطبيه وجودتهـــــا
_ جميه برامج التأهيل لمجال التنمية الذاتيه والبشريــة
والكورسات التي لدينا حاليا هي 
1-

الان مع Amid Courses 
البرنامج المعروف فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية |Health & Safety

----(HAZOP ) ---- 
The Hazard And Operability Analysis 
وهو التحكم فى مخاطر التشغيل و قابلية علاج المخاطر من حيث تقييم المشاكل التى يمكن أن تكون محفوفة بالمخاطر للأفراد أو المعدات أو البيئة 
هازوب :- هو الفحص المنظم لعملية مخططة لها أو موجودة من أجل تحديد و تقييم المشاكل التى قد تمثل مخاطر 
2-
تم فتح بـاب الحجز للمجموعة الثانية فى الفترة من 20 / يناير 2013 الى 18 فبراير 2013 لبرنامج.....
شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة الغنى عن التعريف لدى جميع العاملين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية " باللغة العربية " 
برعاية مركز "Amid Courses " 
الان يمكنك دراسة البرنامج و اجتياز الأختبار ايضا باللغة العربية
يرجى قراءة لوائح الشركة أولا و الشروط اللازمة للألتحاق بالبرنامج على صفحة المركز الرسمية لحصولك علي
شهادة معتمدة من منظمة " النيبوش " البريطانية
3-
.الآن بـ Amid Courses من أهم برامج الجودة الطبية الخاصة بإدارة المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية .. 
للأطباء البشرين - الصيادلة -أطباء الأسنان - أطباء الامتياز –اخصائيين العلاج الطبيعى والتحاليل- مديريين المستشفيات من الأطباء والإداريين- التمريض
4-
تتشرف شركة Amid Courses بطرح برنامج .. الايزو 9001 .. 
" التوعية بالمواصفة و المراجعة عليها " .... الخاصة بالورقيات و المستندات .. و نظم الأدارة ..
الهدف من ادارة الجودة – الأيزو 9001 –
تعريف المشاركين بفهوم الجودة و تطور ادارة الجودة الشاملة، و اطلاعهم على البنود و المتطلبات الاساسية لنظام الايزو 9001-2008 و كيفية تطبيقها في مجالات العمل المختلفة
الفئة المستهدفة:

مدراء الدوائر و رؤساء الأقسام و مشرفي الجودة في الشركات و المؤسسات الصناعية و الخدماتية بالاضافة للمهندسين الصناعيين و الكيماويين
محاور الدورة و مفهوم ادارة الجودة:
لمزيد من المعلومات او الحجز يرجي مراسلتي 
وشكرا علي تعاونكم معنا 
AMID COURSES COMPANY


----------

